# [GentooPub] Milano - Movida - Venerdì 11 Aprile - h 18:45

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao Gentooisti

                     vicini e lontani, troppo tempo è altresì passato dall'ultimo GentooPub. E quindi, mi accollo l'onere e l'onore di indire il prossimo ritrovo degli assuefatti a Gentoo, dei dipendenti da portage, di chi vive sognando USE Flag, per:

Venerdì 11 Aprile

dalle h. 18.45

Al Movida Caffè

sito in  Via Rosales 9

a Milano

Voci non confermate dicono che tra gli altri ci saranno (tra parentesi gli indecisi):

```
deadhead

akiross

Codadilupo(detto il bino)+Alessandra

Alessandra

kimmei

randomaze(+SuonatoreJones)

mouser+LaVale

federico

(koma)

(sanchan)

(clodx)

```

Presto presto, venghino siori venghino!

----------

## akiross

Benerrimo  :Very Happy: 

Ci saro', dopo l'esame di fisica!

----------

## koma

Questa volta vorrei partecipare molto volentieri ma  in centro a milano mi è proprio motlo scomodo. Io conosco una splendida ludoteca con buona birra che rimane aperta fino alle 5 del mattino. Dalle 2 in poi si gioca d'azzardo (NDR  :Wink:  ) ci sono biliardi e calciobalilla nonchè spazio all'aperto il parcheggio non scarseggia  si trova a cavallo della circonvalla esterna zona sud vicinissimo all'uscita della tangenziale.

http://www.33cafe.it/home/

http://milano.tonight.eu/locale/33_cafe

Via Villoresi 33.

Se per voi può andare bene mi evita parecchissimi sbattimenti  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

In realta' siamo in centro proprio perche' dovrebbe essere piu' comodo con i trasporti  :Very Happy:  per me ad esempio lo e'!

Sentiamo gli altri  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> deadhead
> 
> ...

 

non sapevo di essere uno... e bino  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## Scen

Purtroppo stavolta non vi potrò allietarvi con la mia orrida/inquietante presenza!  :Sad: 

Vi penserò, e vedete di bere qualche birra in più e qualche schifezza di cocktail in meno!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Salutatemi l'Alessandra  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  (quella "standalone"  :Laughing:   :Cool:  )

----------

## koma

 *akiross wrote:*   

> In realta' siamo in centro proprio perche' dovrebbe essere piu' comodo con i trasporti  per me ad esempio lo e'!
> 
> Sentiamo gli altri 

 That's the problem! io arrivo in macchina da sud di mi lano dovrei tornare a casa mollare la macchina e prendere la metropolitana. e rifare la cosa al contrario. Mi comporterebbe 1 ora di viaggio complessivo all'andata e un'ora al ritorno. =) nun fa pemmè  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Non sto ad indagare, ma la tua soluzione mi sembra alquanto scomoda ed inefficiente  :Very Happy:  Visto che sei in macchina, vieni in macchina (come fa altra gente).

Comunque io vengo in treno... Prendere la metro (ho visto che non e' troppo distante da Romolo, quel locale) e' fattibile, anche se naturalmente piu' scomodo.

Fate vobis, io mi adeguo  :Smile: 

EDIT: Al di la' del locale e della cameriera  :Wink:  ma questi sono altri problemi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kimmei

Domanda idiota... me le niubbe che volessero partecipare a questo raduno di pozzi di scienza come vi riconoscono?

----------

## akiross

Bhe, a parte che se trovi il locale ed entri dovresti vedere quasi subito un gruppo di gente che spicca  :Very Happy: 

E poi le facce nuove le azzecchiamo subito ormai, gente che vaga con faccia perplessa, curiosa e spaesata... Si vede al volo XD

... Qualcuno ha anche la maglietta dei gechi, volendo. Ma per facilitare la cosa basta avere il cellulare di qualcuno... Ti assicuro che evita *molti* scazzi il cellulare  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

EDIT: Naturalmente ha poco senso scrivere tutto questo e non lasciare il mio numero  :Very Happy:  340 3610920 -> ma io a volte vengo presto e a volte in ritardo, quindi magari senti il Magnifico Organizzatore (deadhead) via pm.

Riciauz

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Domanda idiota... me le niubbe che volessero partecipare a questo raduno di pozzi di scienza

 

Permettimi di correggerti: son pozzi di scemenza  :Very Happy: 

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> come vi riconoscono?

 

Basta guardare le foto segnaletiche  :Wink: 

In genere cmq ci si trova fuori dal locale  all'inizio o cmq dentro basta cercare il  tavolo + numeroso. Ora che cmq hai le foto, nn dovrebbe esserti difficile trovarci  :Wink:  Altrimenti mi mandi un PM e ti lascio un mio recapito. Segno anche te Kimmei?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non sapevo di essere uno... e bino  

 

Scegli, uno e binario o uno e "pino" per la battuta ? :Razz: 

----------

## comio

io ci sono ma voglio pure timothy presente  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

Va bene mi adeguo ma se non mi diverto mi dovrete offrire birra fino a sbronzarmi  :Very Happy: 

P.S.

In ogni qualcaso i nerds spiccano sempre in un locale, metodi per identificarli:

Indumenti fuori dal comune (magliette con pinguini mucche o gechi)

Giochicchiano col cellulare continuamente

Tentano sempre e comunque di sfondare qualsiasi componente elettronico, si comincia dalla rete wireless poi si passa al televisore  radio e infine li vedi che cercano di far comunicare in binario l'asciuga mani elettrico.

Parlano per sigle, tipo nas os nix rh wtf lol imho

Sentirai il maggiorn numero di X pronunciate contemporaneamente linux unix xinit X xorg xebian gentoox xdm etc etc.

Ma soprattutto non avrai bisogno di riconoscerci saremo noi a riconoscere te tramite un programma scritto su un pda sul momento attraverso un touchpad che assieme a due elastici e una forchetta diventerà un utilissimo radar per trovare altri nerdS.

Mahuahauhauahuahau scusate ma non ho resistito dal dire idiozie.

----------

## akiross

Koma, ti prometto di offrirti una birra in onore della tua prima presenza nonostante tutto questo tempo  :Very Happy: 

@Kimmei, vabeh'... Ormai ti abbiamo dato cosi' tante informazioni per rintracciarci che un GPS ha le crisi di identita'  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Domanda idiota... me le niubbe che volessero partecipare a questo raduno di pozzi di scienza come vi riconoscono?

 

beh, comio é quasi uguale alla foto nell'avatar, e anche akiross (se quelli del pub accendono le luci blu).  :Wink: 

Se non ti fidi di quello... c'é sempre il metodo deadhead o il fatto che di solito ci mandano nella saletta laterale.

Dovrei esserci anche io... se non ci sono scherzi strani del lavoro in quella data il progetto attuale dovrebbe essere chiuso e forse riesco a trovare il tempo per respirare  :Wink: 

----------

## SuonatoreJones

Forse vengo anche io, se ho capito bene é proprio vicino al mio ufficio.

Ma volete anche qualcuno che fino a una settimana fa gentoo la conosceva per nulla? (non che adesso sappia di più!)

----------

## codadilupo

 *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   

> Forse vengo anche io, se ho capito bene é proprio vicino al mio ufficio.
> 
> Ma volete anche qualcuno che fino a una settimana fa gentoo la conosceva per nulla? (non che adesso sappia di più!)

 

Guarda, se c'e' codadilupo, non vedo perchè non possa esserci il SuonatoreJones... basta che arrivi in un vortice di polvere, per farti riconoscere  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

11 Aprile, io ci sono.

Vorrei spendere due parole, la prima e' che il mio visino nella foto segnaletica non c'e', quindi siete dei truffaldini.

La seconda e' che non e' vero che parliamo esclusivamente di informatica ad alto livello, perche' questo spaventa i nuovi arrivati!

Per quello che mi riguarda io mi riprometto di parlare solo di droghe !!! Ah bhe... FORSE vengo in macchina, visto che qualcuno potrebbe volere vedere il tanto decantato, famoso, celeberrimo, COMPUTER nella fichissima macchina del Fede.

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

> 11 Aprile, io ci sono.

 

Braverrimo  :Very Happy: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> vedere il tanto decantato, famoso, celeberrimo, COMPUTER nella fichissima macchina del Fede.

 

No, piu' che il computer i macchina voglio vedere l'hi-fi dall'incommensurabile potenza... Porto un aquilone: non mi deludere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

atansion, atansion: rimembro or ora che l'11 aprile, in serata, ore 22.00 presso la schigera si tiene il concerto milanese di Stefano Barotti. Per chi c'era l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto un gpub+concerto dico che è della stessa cricca di Massimiliano Larocca, ma forse ancora piu' rock (per quanto sempre in acustico). Per chi non c'era, quale migliore occasione per sentire uno dei pochi possibili eredi di quel modo di fare musica che c'ha ahime' lasciato  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Mar 27, 2008 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   11 Aprile, io ci sono. 
> 
> Braverrimo 
> 
>  *federico wrote:*   vedere il tanto decantato, famoso, celeberrimo, COMPUTER nella fichissima macchina del Fede. 
> ...

 

EEEHhh :/ Devo gia' dirti che ancora non ho messo il subwoofer per motivi di organizzazione (cioe' sto cercando di ottenere una qualita' migliore dal fronte), ma che tuttavia potrai gia' gustarti un po' di truzzeria con i due ampli che ci sono per ora. Se vuoi portarti un po' di tekno  :Smile:  ti consiglio di metterla su una chiavetta in formato preferibilmente flac, perche' non ho il lettore cd  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ottimo, per ogni persona nuova che viene la gentoo foundation promette che rilascerà Gentoo 2008.0 un giorno prima: per cui doppio motivo per venire!

@Fede:

Vedi che succede a non venire? Ti perdi le luci della ribalta  :Wink: 

Cmq altro che techno, un bel riff di chitarrone, tipo Orion dei Metallica o Parabola dei Tool !

Cmq ci tengo a ribadire che, strano ma vero, l'informatica occupa una minima parte delle ns. chiacchere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> 11 Aprile, io ci sono.
> 
> Vorrei spendere due parole, la prima e' che il mio visino nella foto segnaletica non c'e', quindi siete dei truffaldini.

 

No fede, non sono truffaldini loro: siamo furbissimi noi che non ci facciamo immortalare (cosi' non ci prenderanno mai   :Twisted Evil:  )

Coda

----------

## akiross

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   11 Aprile, io ci sono.
> 
> Vorrei spendere due parole, la prima e' che il mio visino nella foto segnaletica non c'e', quindi siete dei truffaldini. 
> 
> No fede, non sono truffaldini loro: siamo furbissimi noi che non ci facciamo immortalare (cosi' non ci prenderanno mai   )
> ...

 

Tu non lo sai, ma sotto ogni bancone di ogni negozio e su ogni cruscotto di ogni volante/gazzella c'e' la tua foto segnaletica.

Ci stiamo attrezzando per quella di fede  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> e su ogni cruscotto di ogni volante/gazzella c'e' la tua foto segnaletica.

 

Seee... le gazzelle volanti... ma non erano i ciuchi  :Razz:  ?

O forse siamo noi, chye alla fine di ogni gentoopub siamo un po' troppo ciucchi  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   

> Forse vengo anche io, se ho capito bene é proprio vicino al mio ufficio.
> 
> Ma volete anche qualcuno che fino a una settimana fa gentoo la conosceva per nulla? (non che adesso sappia di più!)

 

Hahahaha.... La prima volta che sono andato ad un GPub non lo avevo ancora installato gentoo..... però avevo stampato tutto l'handbook, per poi scoprire in fase di installazione che ci voleva internet (ed io non lo avevo)...

Morale della favola???

Il primo anno e mezzo di uso Gentoo l'ho fatto lanciando emerge --pretend <software> la sera a casa, scaricando a mano i pacchetti richiesti dai mirrors al lavoro il giorno dopo, e la sera ricopiandoli in /usr/portage/distfiles per poi poter completare l'emerge.... non ti dico gli improperi quando cambiavo una use e si aggiungeva una dipendenza...... altre 24h di attesa!

E poi tutti mi chiedono perchè amavo twm.... avete la minima idea di quanti mesi ci avrei messo ad installare GNOME????

Comunque, io dovrei esserci, laVale dovrebbe esserci (vi so dare conferma).

ps: Confermo che di computer si parla poco.... i discorsi ricorrenti sono di natura etica/politica e decisamente di logica (della serie, è nato prima l'uovo, la gallina o il bit??? booh!)  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Guarda, se c'e' codadilupo, non vedo perchè non possa esserci il SuonatoreJones... basta che arrivi in un vortice di polvere

 Ti sarei molto obbligato qualora volessi degnarti di placare la mia curiosità nel voler intelligere il recondito significato di codesta frase, che reputo relata a qualche misteriosa correlazione nel novero infinito delle criptiche citazioni da videogame od opere letterarie, cinematografiche, musicali o fumettistiche cui siamo soliti indulgere in codesto forum.

Un sentito ringraziamento.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Guarda, se c'e' codadilupo, non vedo perchè non possa esserci il SuonatoreJones... basta che arrivi in un vortice di polvere Ti sarei molto obbligato qualora volessi degnarti di placare la mia curiosità nel voler intelligere il recondito significato di codesta frase, che reputo relata a qualche misteriosa correlazione nel novero infinito delle criptiche citazioni da videogame od opere letterarie, cinematografiche, musicali o fumettistiche cui siamo soliti indulgere in codesto forum.
> 
> Un sentito ringraziamento.

 

uhmm... mi pare di capire che tu non sia piu' un giovincello... Fabrizio De Andrè dovresti conoscerlo, almeno un poco  :Razz: 

Ad ogni modo, codadilupo è contenuta in Rimini (evito di spiegarti tutta la pappardella del pezzo perchè è tutto fuorchè breve), mentre il Suonatore Jones è uno dei pezzi piu' classici di "Non al denaro non all'amore ne' al cielo" tratto dall'antologia di Spoon River di E.L. Masters  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## SuonatoreJones

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   Forse vengo anche io, se ho capito bene é proprio vicino al mio ufficio.
> 
> Ma volete anche qualcuno che fino a una settimana fa gentoo la conosceva per nulla? (non che adesso sappia di più!) 
> 
> Guarda, se c'e' codadilupo, non vedo perchè non possa esserci il SuonatoreJones... basta che arrivi in un vortice di polvere, per farti riconoscere 
> ...

 

Spero proprio di no, la siccità di un pub non mi sembra una bella cosa!

In un altro messaggio hai parlato di un concerto, é qualcuno dello stesso genere di Faber oppure no? Perché quella discussione sulla potenza degli stereo mi ha messo un po' paura.

P.S. Questo forum mi sembra bellissimo, un motivo in più per installare questa distribuzione!

----------

## codadilupo

 *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   

> Spero proprio di no, la siccità di un pub non mi sembra una bella cosa!

 

ehehe, ma solo gl'altri ci vedono siccità: noi ci si vede la gonna di Jenny al ballo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> In un altro messaggio hai parlato di un concerto, é qualcuno dello stesso genere di Faber oppure no? Perché quella discussione sulla potenza degli stereo mi ha messo un po' paura.

 

Beh, direi che è sulla strada giusta: un paragone è impossibile, diciamo, per un diverso manifesto d'intenti, ma sicuramente non un è paolo meneguzzi qualsiasi  :Wink: 

Ti diro': il modo migliore per saperlo, è venire la Gpub e seguirmi/ci al concerto successivamente  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Fabrizio De Andrè ... E.L. Masters

   :Shocked:  AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Spiacente ma soffro di allergia congenita alla poesia ed ai rumori melensi. Non tanto per De Andrè in se stesso (che comunque trovo assolutamente deprimente) quanto per l'essere una delle giustificazioni all'idiozia ed alla pallosità del resto della "musica" italiana.

Oltre al fatto che non capisco cosa ci azzecchi con Masters.

Per la serie il nemico non è il prete cattivo che fa lo strozzino, ruba o molesta i bambini ma quello "buono" che si adpoera per gli altri o si fa ammazzare per difenderli perchè consente all'organizzazione ed alla massa di andare avanti.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Fabrizio De Andrè ... E.L. Masters   AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!! 
> 
> Spiacente ma soffro di allergia congenita alla poesia ed ai rumori melensi.

 

?!?!?! Melenso ?!?!?!?

Ehehe, questa è proprio bella  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non tanto per De Andrè in se stesso (che comunque trovo assolutamente deprimente) quanto per l'essere una delle giustificazioni all'idiozia ed alla pallosità del resto della "musica" italiana.

 

il resto della musica italiana, e immagino ti riferisca ai vari cutugno, little tony... insomma, ai vari sanremo, con de andrè non c'azzeccano nulla, e non ne vengono giustificati: non piu' di quanto l'esistenza dei gatti giustifichi l'ermeneutica applicata alla dattilografia comparata  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Oltre al fatto che non capisco cosa ci azzecchi con Masters.

 

Edgard Lee Masters è un poeta... che vuol dire che c'azzecca  :Wink:  ? De Andrè ha scritto - come al solito - un capolavoro, prendendo alcune poesie dell'Antologia, riscrivendole in forma di canzoni in "Non al denaro non all'amore ne' al cielo". Tutto qui  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per la serie il nemico non è il prete cattivo che fa lo strozzino, ruba o molesta i bambini ma quello "buono" che si adpoera per gli altri o si fa ammazzare per difenderli perchè consente all'organizzazione ed alla massa di andare avanti.

 

Sbagliato: il nemico sono tutt' e due: il primo perchè è un piezz' e mm.. ci siamo capiti  :Wink:  ... il secondo perchè crede alla storia piu' assurda e piena di veri e propri falsi storici mai raccontata: e uno sciocco è pericoloso... almeno  quanto uno str.. ci siamo capiti  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> immagino ti riferisca ai vari cutugno, little tony

 veramente pensavo ai successivi Baglioni, Concato etc. (l'incubo in ogni gita ai tempi del liceo, una giornata intera a sentire piccolo grande amore, domenica bestiale, pippo e vuabboiss a ciclo continuo), non sono tanto vecchio ho solo poco meno di dodici milioni di secondi  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   immagino ti riferisca ai vari cutugno, little tony veramente pensavo ai successivi Baglioni, Concato (l'incubo in ogni gita ai tempi del liceo, una giornata intera a sentire piccolo grande amore, domenica bestiale, pippo e warboiss a ciclo continuo), non sono tanto vecchio ho solo poco meno di dodici milioni di secondi 

 Meno male che appartendo alla dance/metal generation al massimo mi dovevo sorbire gigi d'agostino che tutto sommato non è come baglioni per 8 ore a un certo punto non la senti nemmeno +.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   immagino ti riferisca ai vari cutugno, little tony veramente pensavo ai successivi Baglioni, Concato (l'incubo in ogni gita ai tempi del liceo, una giornata intera a sentire piccolo grande amore, domenica bestiale, pippo e warboiss a ciclo continuo), non sono tanto vecchio ho solo poco meno di dodici milioni di secondi 

 

ehehe, si', beh, per me baglioni e concato non sono little tony ma poco ci manca. Ecco, direi che che ne sono gl'eredi, anche se - dobbiamo dire - senza Modugno non si andava da nessuna parte: la rivoluzione vera l'ha fatta lui, quindi, se vuoi trovare un colpevole, eccotelo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

>  a un certo punto non la senti nemmeno +.

 

perchè ti si son fuse le 'recchie!  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

@codadilupo: Modugno   :Shocked:  ... pessimismo cosmico ... ma anche se è lontano dalla mia generazione è più sensato del seguito.

Ricordo una vacanza da incubo ad Ibiza con gli stronzi alla guida che mi hanno fatto sentire Paolo Conte e Modugno per tutto il viaggio, immagina che allegria tra gente che si buttava a fiume e gente che affogava a mare, ma mi sono vendicato un annetto dopo con una bella gita dandomi il ritmo nella guida tra Iron Maiden, Steppenwolf e Vivaldi, quando sono scesi sembravano i passeggeri di "TAXXI".  :Twisted Evil: 

Per non dire del fatto che De Andrè è uno dei preferiti per i rompiballe con la chitarra, purtroppo lontani dall'estinzione.

@koma: sorcio gigio d'agosto? Non sono le orecchie fuse ma il cervello (dicesi stato comatoso in itagliano).

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per non dire del fatto che De Andrè è uno dei preferiti per i rompiballe con la chitarra, purtroppo lontani dall'estinzione.

 

pfui! Iron Maiden... tze'! Robetta all'acqua di rose, in confronto ai veri dei del rock: Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Pfm, Emerson, Lake & Palmer... ehehe

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Led Zeppelin, Emerson

  meglio che non ci penso... non me ne è rimasto nulla, nemmeno i due lp  :Crying or Very sad:  emerson dalle mie parti non è reperibile in nessun modo (come d'altro canto vanderslice e tutto quello che non è la solita paccottiglia).

(ah avevo dimenticato skinheads e pathera, mi pareva adatta come compilation per gente del genere, non stiamo parlando di palati fini)

----------

## federico

Ah come al solito siete delle fighette. Nessuno qui mi ha nominato i Children of Bodom  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Si ma qui parlate tanto di musica... Non e' che consumate tutto ora e al gentoo pub mi fate scena muta?  :Very Happy: 

Vabe', buona notte!

----------

## Scen

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ah come al solito siete delle fighette. Nessuno qui mi ha nominato i Children of Bodom 

 

Eh... solo adesso saltano fuori i pseudometallari? federico, ad un futuro GPub dobbiamo beccarci  :Cool: 

Good night, and Gentoo for all! \m/

----------

## koma

@djinnZ Non sono il tipo da gigi d'agostino sono leggermente + dalla parte punk/metal/rock

----------

## djinnZ

 *koma wrote:*   

> @djinnZ Non sono il tipo da gigi d'agostino sono leggermente + dalla parte punk/metal/rock

   :Shocked:   :Question:  ehm...

 *koma wrote:*   

> al massimo mi dovevo sorbire gigi d'agostino che tutto sommato non è come baglioni per 8 ore a un certo punto non la senti nemmeno +.

  *codadilupo wrote:*   

> perchè ti si son fuse le 'recchie! 

  *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @koma: sorcio gigio d'agosto? Non sono le orecchie fuse ma il cervello (dicesi stato comatoso in itagliano).

 

...insisto sui danni cerebrali permanenti.  :Razz: 

Al fine di prevenire commenti dai tanti, dotati da madre natura di particolare facoltà di intelligere un discorso articolato nella nostra compianta lingua madre (ovvero i tanti frequentatori e lettori di codesto forum che necessitano l'esplicazione di ironia, sarcasmo e metafore; non avvenendosene mai) esplicito che all'asserzione di koma che i "canti" partoriti da un certo "bardo" (esplicito sempre che in virtù dell'inclusione tra virgolette il termine assume forma dispregiativa) partenopeo si sottraggono all'attenzione nel trascorrere del tempo alla pari di qualsiasi rumore ripetitivo, per quanto molesto possa essere, codadilupo ha ribattuto che gli organi sensoriali preposti interrompono le loro funzioni a seguito del violento assalto al che ho suggerito che sia l'organo ospite del pensiero ad essere leso in seguito all'esposizione a certe disgustose esibizioni dell'umana facoltà di assalire l'altrui udito e svilire la propria specie.  :Mr. Green: 

Lo dicevo io che ascoltare certa roba fa male. Potresti citare la tua ex squola ed i torturatori di allora secondo me.

non c'entra niente ma continuo a dire che l'emoticon della "linguaccia" (":p") di questo forum fa decisamente schifo.

In realtà bastava dire  *Quote:*   

> c'ero arrivato a che non eri un fan della pantegana sei tu che hai capito male

  ma mi diverto troppo a martoriarvi non dico cosa con un simile sproloquio.  :Twisted Evil: 

Sempre per i più "svegli" chiarirò che l'associazione tra gigio (nome di un famoso pupazzo o cartone animato, secondo l'età, impersonante un roditore della nostra infanzia) e gigi (entrambi diminutivi di luigi) viene esplicata in tono dispregiativo dando al "cantante" (sempre in tono dispregiativo) del topo di fogna.

----------

## sanchan

Forse riesco a venire anche io questa volta.

----------

## federico

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ah come al solito siete delle fighette. Nessuno qui mi ha nominato i Children of Bodom  
> 
> Eh... solo adesso saltano fuori i pseudometallari? federico, ad un futuro GPub dobbiamo beccarci 
> 
> 

 

Ei ei, io sono stato due volte al Wacken  :Smile: 

http://www.wacken.com

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Stavolta sbanchiamo il movida: un ex-dev, 3persone nuove, tanta bella gente... Tira aria di serata memorabile!

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Stavolta sbanchiamo il movida: un ex-dev, 3persone nuove, tanta bella gente... Tira aria di serata memorabile!

  nel dubbio, a che ora abbiamo detto ? :°

----------

## koma

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Stavolta sbanchiamo il movida: un ex-dev, 3persone nuove, tanta bella gente... Tira aria di serata memorabile!  nel dubbio, a che ora abbiamo detto ? :°

 Fede si parla di venerdì sera di solito non ci sono orari....

E poi non è da te mio caro dottore "quanto vuoi?" mahuahuahauhauhauahuahuahauhau. Le feste dal della roXXano sempre.

----------

## comio

ritiro la mia presenza  :Smile:  perché vado a votare giù al paese (è un dovere civico votare!).

----------

## federico

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Stavolta sbanchiamo il movida: un ex-dev, 3persone nuove, tanta bella gente... Tira aria di serata memorabile!  nel dubbio, a che ora abbiamo detto ? :° Fede si parla di venerdì sera di solito non ci sono orari....
> 
> E poi non è da te mio caro dottore "quanto vuoi?" mahuahuahauhauhauahuahuahauhau. Le feste dal della roXXano sempre.

 

Il punto e' che se arrivo troppo tardi non faccio l'happy hour... il che mi scazzerebbe abbastanza !! devo rapinare il banco cibo !! e poi devo fare lo show della macchina  :Smile:  a dire il vero pensavo di iniziare a smontarla domani per iniziare a sistemare un po' di cose, ma forse potrei tirare avanti e partire sabato

----------

## federico

 *comio wrote:*   

> ritiro la mia presenza  perché vado a votare giù al paese (è un dovere civico votare!).

 

il solito emigrato   :Razz: 

----------

## koma

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   ritiro la mia presenza  perché vado a votare giù al paese (è un dovere civico votare!). 
> 
> il solito emigrato  

 E' un dovere dello stato dare delle scelte decenti (sono gli stessi deficenti che votava mio padre 20 anni fa) e non sempre le stesse già provate e non funzionanti. Mi fermo qui altrimenti apro un flame.

----------

## federico

lo hai gia' aperto ormai, ma in qualita' di capo della cumpa autoproclamatomi stamattina, mi autocensuro anche  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Stavolta sbanchiamo il movida: un ex-dev, 3persone nuove, tanta bella gente... Tira aria di serata memorabile!

 

Tre ?!?!?

Va che SuonatoreJones è randomaze in incognito  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## koma

Beh vuol dire che randomaze dovrà bere il doppio o verrà crocifisso in sala mensa.

----------

## federico

Oppure lo dimezziamo, in onore a Italo Calvino...

----------

## akiross

 *koma wrote:*   

> Beh vuol dire che randomaze dovrà bere il doppio o verrà crocifisso in sala mensa.

 

ROTFLOLMAOCOPTER

(ok ho esagerato, per favore non bannatemi  :Very Happy: )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *comio wrote:*   

> ritiro la mia presenza  perché vado a votare giù al paese (è un dovere civico votare!).

 Catoia! è weekend elettorale!  :Neutral: 

----------

## koma

appunto per questo è meglio berci su

----------

## djinnZ

 *koma wrote:*   

> appunto per questo è meglio berci su

   :Shocked:  siete i soliti beoni... a parte il fatto che non credo che un normale pub possa avere alcol bastante alla necessità  :Twisted Evil: 

 *koma wrote:*   

> sono gli stessi deficenti che votava mio padre 20 anni fa

 beato te che dovresti ripercorrere solo gli errori paterni, io mi trovo con gente che si presentava già quando solo mio nonno votava ed io non ero ancora nato...

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   appunto per questo è meglio berci su   siete i soliti beoni... a parte il fatto che non credo che un normale pub possa avere alcol bastante alla necessità 
> 
> 

 

Ma va la djinnZ, che sti Gentooisti mi hanno delusissimo la volta scorsa... hanno bevuto acqua sporca o un quartino di birra....   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ah... non ci sono più i nerd di una volta  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## koma

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*    *koma wrote:*   appunto per questo è meglio berci su   siete i soliti beoni... a parte il fatto che non credo che un normale pub possa avere alcol bastante alla necessità 
> 
>  
> 
> Ma va la djinnZ, che sti Gentooisti mi hanno delusissimo la volta scorsa... hanno bevuto acqua sporca o un quartino di birra....   Ah... non ci sono più i nerd di una volta 

 Scen a tuo nome mi ubriacherò  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *koma wrote:*   

> Scen a tuo nome mi ubriacherò 

 vedo infatti che iniziano subito a ridimensionarsi, prima si parla di coma etilico (come soluzione post-elettorale è il minimo) poi scendono alla sbronza semplice.

Se non altro mi fanno sentir meglio visto che non posso più abbandonarmi all'alcol per ragioni di salute

----------

## federico

Scusate io stamattina mi sono svegliato con un mal di testa panico, e sto ciondolando sulla tastiera, valgo come esempio etilico non ridimensionato?   :Twisted Evil:  Inizio a cercare qualche pasticca anti mal di testa...

----------

## codadilupo

ok, non dovrei farlo perchè il thread riguarda l'11, pero':

http://www.milug.org/pipermail/ml-milug/2008-April/001304.html

Contattate direttamente Riccardo, se volete partecipare, cosi' prenota per tutti  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## sanchan

Giusto per non arrivare al Pub e stare un'ora a guardarmi in giro per capire chi di voi è lì in giro, avete un modo per farvi riconoscere o devo puntare sul gruppo con più alcool a portata di mano?  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *sanchan wrote:*   

> Giusto per non arrivare al Pub e stare un'ora a guardarmi in giro per capire chi di voi è lì in giro, avete un modo per farvi riconoscere o devo puntare sul gruppo con più alcool a portata di mano? 

 

tendenzialmente puoi puntare alla saletta sulla destra dopo il bancone ... ad ogni modo sicuramente puoi portare con te la foto segnaletica postata qualche riga piu' su  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## koma

Propongo di procurarci un busto dimensione 1:1 di un gentoo (inteso come razza di pinguino) da mettere affianco al tavolo. così da no sbagliarci.

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Propongo di procurarci un busto dimensione 1:1 di un gentoo (inteso come razza di pinguino) da mettere affianco al tavolo. così da no sbagliarci.

 

Propongo che deadhead, in qualità di organizzatore, si vesta da pinguino, o - a scelta - da gnu  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## federico

vengo alle 7 al pub? a che ora cavoli nn me lo ricordo mai

----------

## akiross

Fede, cazzarola, c'e' addirittura scritto sulla barra del titolo a che ora e'  :Very Happy: 

Prima non vedi il giorno e mo non vedi l'ora  :Razz: 

Ahaha ci vediamo venerdi'  :Wink: 

Btw, ho solo mp3 le canzoncine  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

Io dovrei esserci dalle 18.45 e penso che me ne andrò verso le 20.20.... 

...al concerto proposto da coda preferisco i Mercanti di Liquore a Monza :-p

P.S. SuonatoreJones penso che verrà con me  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io dovrei esserci dalle 18.45 e penso che me ne andrò verso le 20.20.... 
> 
> ...al concerto proposto da coda preferisco i Mercanti di Liquore a Monza :-p

 

Male! Molto male!

Stefano Barotti è un astro nascente, mentre i mercanti sono una stella cadente  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> mentre i mercanti sono una stella cadente 

 

Beh questo si sa: "siamo stelle cadenti, ma restiamo pur sempre nel cielo"  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Fede, cazzarola, c'e' addirittura scritto sulla barra del titolo a che ora e' 
> 
> Prima non vedi il giorno e mo non vedi l'ora 
> 
> Ahaha ci vediamo venerdi' 
> ...

 

Non funzionerammo mai, speriamo bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> P.S. SuonatoreJones penso che verrà con me 

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ROTFLASTIC!!!

 *federico wrote:*   

> vengo alle 7 al pub? a che ora cavoli nn me lo ricordo mai

   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Propongo che deadhead, in qualità di organizzatore, si vesta da pinguino, o - a scelta - da gnu  

 Faremo il possibile

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Allora gente tutto fatto: ho prenotato il tavolo per 10/12 persone al movida. Mi sono fatto riservare il nostro solito tavolone, ossia nella sala di destra: quando entrate nel locale andate in fondo , andate a Dx, passate davanti ai ripiani con gli stuzzichini dell'aperitivo e infilatevi nella nuova stanza. Troverete un tavolone con noi intenti a sbevazzare. Parafrasando Tolkien, "dite Gentoo ed entrate"  :Very Happy:  .

Vi aspetto tutti!  :Very Happy: 

Se avete problemi o che altro, mandatemi ora un PM: vi risponderò con mio numero di cell: ciauz!

----------

## sanchan

Ma le foto dell'evento?  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Resoconto della serata

Presenti:

codadilupo+ale

koma

mouser+laVale

akiross

sanchan+fidanzata

randomaze

federico+riquito

Serata stupenda, complici anche i nuovi partecipanti.

Un plauso a sanchan per il viaggio intrapreso!

Peccato per il pacco proprio all'ultimo di SuonatoreJones ( :Razz: ) e kimmei .

Complimenti al fede per la macchina!

Per le foto si dovrà aspettare coda.

Davvero uno stupendo gpub!

----------

